# Never Use A Soft Flame



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

A couple of days ago I was reading a cigar blog and the author mentioned that he preferred a soft flame (such as a BIC or Zippo) to a hard flame (torch lighters) for lighting his cigars. He didn't really go into detail and although everything I have read has said to stay away from soft flames, I gave it a try. This was a terrible decision.
The soft flame is not nearly hot enough to light up a cigar with a larger ring gauge. I managed to get to tiny spots lit on the foot of the cigar, took a puff after purging, and got a mouthful of hot, acrid smoke. Luckily there wasn't much of it as most of the cigar wasn't even lit. I then stood there for a while trying to light it with no success and whenever I tried to take a puff, the smoke was terrible. Ultimately, I clipped a half inch off, grabbed my torch lighter and now I am relaxing with a smooth stogie.
Anyway, the moral of the story is never use a soft flame to light a cigar! Unless you're smoking a White Owl in a pinch, remember that smoking a cigar is about enjoyment and relaxation. Soft flame lighters made my cigar start terribly, don't make the same mistake!
:smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know what kind of ring gauge you're talking about but I've lit plenty of cigars with a "soft flame" just fine. While I prefer the torch, a Bic or Zippo has certainly never ruined it for me.

I mean, wouldn't a match or a cedar strip be a "soft flame" too?

Just my two cents.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> I don't know what kind of ring gauge you're talking about but I've lit plenty of cigars with a "soft flame" just fine. While I prefer the torch, a Bic or Zippo has certainly never ruined it for me.
> 
> *I mean, wouldn't a match or a cedar strip be a "soft flame" too?*
> 
> Just my two cents.


I'm thinking the same thing myself. I wonder how the world got on for all those years before Jet Lighters became predominant?

I know you had a bad experience Jake but the slower you can light a cigar, the better IMHO. Spend more time toasting the foot & it will light of it's own accord when ready. Lighting a cigar can have an intrinsic value in itself & can be a most mesmerizing undertaking if allowed to proceed at it's own pace.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I'm thinking the same thing myself. I wonder how the world got on for all those years before Jet Lighters became predominant?
> 
> I know you had a bad experience Jake but the slower you can light a cigar, the better IMHO. Spend more time toasting the foot & it will light of it's own accord when ready.


You're probably right, I think I may have spent less time than needed toasting and even lighting because I have gotten so used to my torch. Guess I'll have to give it another try!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

jakecartier3 said:


> The soft flame is not nearly hot enough to light up a cigar with a larger ring gauge.


Soft flame is still *fire*.
A torch is quicker and much better for touch-ups, relights and 
better in wind, but soft flame will certainly achieve a good light.
Toast the foot and have a little patience.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

In my, admittedly limited, the smaller gauge sticks aren't a problem with a soft flame. But the RyJ Churchill I smoked last night was a real pain to get going. In retrospect, I almost certainly was rushing it. 

I guess I should view this as a lesson, a good cigar (or any cigar, for that matter) needs to be a holistic experience, for selection to extinguishing, with not one aspect being rushed. With that said, I still need to get me a good jet lighter, but I'm a collector through and through and who doesn't like getting new toys!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Soft flame is still *fire*.
> A torch is quicker and much better for touch-ups, relights and
> better in wind, but soft flame will certainly achieve a good light.
> Toast the foot and have a little patience.


 +1

I always use a soft flame indoors. The cigar always tastes better sooner.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i always use a bic when im driving. with all the bouncing around, it just works out better. my hand can handle an accidental touch from the bic, not so with a torch lol....

btw....i am a professional, i can do that lol...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here comes a rant...

Patience, patience, patience. Any of my friends who want to get started with this - I recommend starting with matches. I wish that I would have started with a match and would have been taught the art of patience and the art of properly lighting a cigar. I smoke almost exclusively outside and therefore matches are out of the question, but on a still day - taking three minutes to toast a cigar and then cut the cap and take a puff - nothing like it. 

Torches are great and practical, but I feel like I'm molesting the cigar. Sure, we are all playing with fire... but with a torch one quick flinch and you could seriously damage your cigar. Not to say that soft flames are exempt, but the method is different. With a soft flame you heat the cigar, you warm the tobacco and then you ignite it. With a torch, you burn it. 

A Bic is not a proper cigar lighter, but it's not because of the flame, it's the gas. Proper cigar lighters like a IM Corona Double Corona feature a thick soft flame that comes from butane and ignited via flint. A Bic has a tiny flame and uses lighter fluid which tastes like crap. (And let's not pretend Zippos are any better) There's a reason why companies like IM Corona and ST Dupont make cigar lighters and cigarette lighters, lighting a cigarette with a torch or a Double Corona would be overkill, similarly lighting a cigar with a tiny flame isn't great. That's also why cigar matches burn wider. 

I won't use a soft flame on a windy day as I know I'm asking for trouble, but if I smoked indoors it would be soft flame and matches exclusively. What Tashaz said is spot on. Through lighting with matches and soft flames one can learn the art. Sure, a five-flame torch will do it quicker, but I have rarely found any part of the cigar experience where quicker has been better.

Absent wind, I'll take matches over lighters any day of the week and soft flame over butane.

/rant


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I think that I was a bit too hasty to jump to conclusions in my original post. I am definitely going to try again, with a little more patience.
Even though I am clearly wrong, I'm glad that I'm able to get all of this input!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Listen to the boys here Jake. I am a huge proponent of the soft flame lighter. 

1. You need to slow the pace of lighting a cigar you just got thru paying upwards of $15 and maybe more ( maybe less ) so it can keep its flavor and when your torch tobacco too quickly you end up scorching it and then you get that nasty hot flavor. ( Not badmouthing a torch because I use them sometimes too but try to keep the flame from ever touching the foot...that is the secret.

2. I take about 2-4 miinutes to light my cigars and that included up to a 56 RG...use the heat of the flame to light your cigar...not the actual flame...you will see it turn blue from the heat and that tells you that you are lighting it correctly and rotate your cigar while lighting it and after you get it going you can blow on the end of it.

3. When you learn that technique then by all means you a torch but light it with the same idea in mind...you're not welding the cigar but rather gently lighting and you will see an improvement in the overall taste and actual burn consistancy.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Jake - there's a time and a place for everything. In the end, not even the torch, as Terry pointed out, is the right solution all the time. Don't feel bad. I wish I could use a soft flame all the time, but I can't.

The most important part in my humble opinion is that one learns how to light a cigar via match/soft flame, after learning how to do that properly, it will change the way you light with a torch - for the better.

And by the way Gary, if you ever decide soft flames are useless - I'll gladly buy up that part of your lighter library.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Jake - there's a time and a place for everything. In the end, not even the torch, as Terry pointed out, is the right solution all the time. Don't feel bad. I wish I could use a soft flame all the time, but I can't.
> 
> The most important part in my humble opinion is that one learns how to light a cigar via match/soft flame, after learning how to do that properly, it will change the way you light with a torch - for the better.
> 
> And by the way Gary, if you ever decide soft flames are useless - I'll gladly buy up that part of your lighter library.


Lol Charlie,,,that gives me an idea!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Lol Charlie,,,that gives me an idea!


Converting your house to a lighter museum? I'll gladly be a curator.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Converting your house to a lighter museum? I'll gladly be a curator.


WTH are you still doing up? Ask Swingerofbirches about that double flame lighter I sent to him. I love mine and if you're a good boy I'll talk to Cigar Santa and see if he has another one available...in pink of course. lol:biglaugh:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I used a soft flame on gran cojonu last night.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

zitro_joe said:


> I used a soft flame on gran cojonu last night.


Can you tell a difference overall when you use a soft flame vs torch?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Can you tell a difference overall when you use a soft flame vs torch?


IT took a few seconds longer than usual to get started. There was no breeze at all so that helped. That was it though. It smoked like a cigar, tasted like a cigar.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

I use soft flame all the time too. When I need more wind resistance, I lean towards a torch, I usually try to avoid a zippo (or any "petrol" lighter).


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I like a soft butane fired lighter.It imparts no taste like Naptha fueled wick lighters (zippo) or any sulfer/nitrates/chemicals like matches. I have the flame throwers...but don't find them necessary. When lighting,be deliberate.Rotate the stick and make sure the whole end gets a good flame.Light with short,firm puffs.Not necessarily a long pull. It does make a difference on how the stick burns and tastes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> I like a soft butane fired lighter.It imparts no taste like Naptha fueled wick lighters (zippo) or any sulfer/nitrates/chemicals like matches. I have the flame throwers...but don't find them necessary. When lighting,be deliberate.Rotate the stick and make sure the whole end gets a good flame.Light with short,firm puffs.Not necessarily a long pull. It does make a difference on how the stick burns and tastes.


Your process is all good Mark but I will not use that technique on an ultra premium. No drawing on the smoke till it is cherry red all over the foot. I'll let it toast until it lights itself. May take 10 minutes but a stick needs it's own time to be ready, as do we.

I agree no Zippo should ever be allowed near a cigar or indeed a short match either.:rockon:


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

Cigar Aficionado has a good video called three matches, where Gordon Mott tells a story of one of his first Cubans, and how he was taught to light it. I think it is a great way of explaining the patience required to "properly" light a cigar. 

Go to the video section and then scroll way down to "Three Matches"


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Listen to the boys here Jake. I am a huge proponent of the soft flame lighter.
> 
> 1. You need to slow the pace of lighting a cigar yo.


 For many decades, all I had was a zippo lighter for my cigars.(I didnt even know there was anything other to choose from)
I then got into torch lighters, and for outdoors almost needed. 
But when I am in the cigar lounge, the last few months, I have been lighter cedar strips and carefully lighting the cigars. I think its great, because you lose any burned tastes. Its smooth and cool from the start. 
My cigar lounge(b and M) always has a bin, which they keep stocked up with the cedar splints of all sizes that they take out of the open boxes. 
Yes it takes a bit more time, and a tecnique that may take a certain amount of cigars to smoke, but well worth it. Give it a try.

Jerry


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Jerry here is right!! Slowly lighting a cigar with a match (cedar spill) or soft flame will deliver the coolest, best tasting 1st draw. You can do it with a torch, but you need to have the blue part of the flame at least 1" - 2" away from the foot of the cigar. 

Only when there is significant wind do I get my torch closer than that. It should look like the cigar is blackening for no reason - since the flame is so far away... then, you'll see little embers light up and you just keep on with that until the whole thing is an ember. Then blow out through the cigar, wait a couple seconds, enjoy the first puff!

With a soft flame, you also do not let the flame touch the cigar... you hold the soft flame about 1" below the foot of the cigar and you hold the head of the cigar about 25* above the foot. This will help you keep the soft flame off of the outside/bottom of the wrapper. You should see a very light blue emanating off of the foot... slowly rotate until the entire thing is an ember, blow out through the cigar then draw in. This does usually take 3x 4" matches.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

dswoishii said:


> Cigar Aficionado has a good video called three matches, where Gordon Mott tells a story of one of his first Cubans, and how he was taught to light it. I think it is a great way of explaining the patience required to "properly" light a cigar.
> 
> Go to the video section and then scroll way down to "Three Matches"


Great video with a great story. I definitely want to try this sometime.

here it is on YouTube:
YouTube - Three Matches | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Great video with a great story. I definitely want to try this sometime.
> 
> here it is on YouTube:
> YouTube - Three Matches | Cigar Aficionado


I think that how I am gonna light my Liberty later this afternoon!

A special cigar for a special occasion!:smile:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> For many decades, all I had was a zippo lighter for my cigars.(I didnt even know there was anything other to choose from)
> I then got into torch lighters, and for outdoors almost needed.
> But when I am in the cigar lounge, the last few months, I have been lighter cedar strips and carefully lighting the cigars. I think its great, because you lose any burned tastes. Its smooth and cool from the start.
> My cigar lounge(b and M) always has a bin, which they keep stocked up with the cedar splints of all sizes that they take out of the open boxes.
> ...


Bingo! I love cedar to light my cigars with and the scent it gives off during the lighting process does give it an added dimention of taste. I've been soft flame lighting for about 5 months now ( I used to do it years ago but got away from it because I was in a hurry to get to smoking ) but now I like taking my time to get the tip perfect and ready to smoke. This is just another plus as far as I'm concerned with having a cigar...taking my time to make it as good as I can get it.



gahdzila said:


> Great video with a great story. I definitely want to try this sometime.
> 
> here it is on YouTube:
> YouTube - Three Matches | Cigar Aficionado


This is the video that started me back to soft flame lighting and taking my time again. I don't clip my cigar until it's lit and cherry red and then I clip the cigar. Very rarely do I run into one that is plugged after it's clipped but when I do come across one I use my nubber tool I got from Boom...its the one with the long post so when I poke it into the head it unplugs the cigar immediately.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I had someone teach me the three matches technique, unfortunately it required five. But that is the way to enjoy a cigar. Damn wind.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

I have done the three match thing but have problems locating good matches where I live. I also tried the "soft flame" long neck candle, fire place, grill butane lighters but they seem inferior to matches as to how the match flame works for cigars. I do most ofter used a three flame butane or single "hard flame" lighter and can better light a cigar out in the wind with better control of flame to foot.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know a really good cheap soft flame lighter?

I lost my ronson torch today at 4th of July party, and was thinking of trying soft flame, but trying to find one that will not cost a lot if possible

Thanks


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally, I prefer the torch, also. Much hotter flame.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> A Bic is not a proper cigar lighter, but it's not because of the flame, it's the gas. Proper cigar lighters like a IM Corona Double Corona feature a thick soft flame that comes from butane and ignited via flint. A Bic has a tiny flame and uses lighter fluid which tastes like crap. (And let's not pretend Zippos are any better) There's a reason why companies like IM Corona and ST Dupont make cigar lighters and cigarette lighters, lighting a cigarette with a torch or a Double Corona would be overkill, similarly lighting a cigar with a tiny flame isn't great. That's also why cigar matches burn wider.


Actually I think Bic's use butane, that all I use and I've never had any taste issues..I do see your point about the wide flame though, Bics are designed for cigarettes.



denarok said:


> Does anyone know a really good cheap soft flame lighter?
> 
> I lost my ronson torch today at 4th of July party, and was thinking of trying soft flame, but trying to find one that will not cost a lot if possible
> 
> Thanks


My recommendation is for a Bic if your just lookin to try it out...I'm sure someone else will point you in the direction of a quality soft flame lighter, not the real cheapo bics that I use haha

But I'm an almost 100% soft flame guy, I've got a ronson jetlite, but just cant get the cigar to react right, the first draws just taste burnt, I cant figure it out haha 
I use a cheap bic with no ill effects...a slow rotation until the wrapper is toasted and there is a thin grey ash line around the edge and the middle is fully blackened by then, then I give it 4-5 draws with the flame to get the rest of the cigar glowing beautifully.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

From reading all of these posts, I can conclude it all comes down to patience. Earlier I was blaming the BIC along with my impatience in the original lighting. However, Jake's post (above me) makes me believe that maybe I can't blame the lighter too much.
Unfortunately I wasn't able to put my new knowledge to the test for Independence Day, as it was too windy for the soft flame when I was smoking.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jakecartier3 said:


> From reading all of these posts, I can conclude it all comes down to patience. Earlier I was blaming the BIC along with my impatience in the original lighting. However, Jake's post (above me) makes me believe that maybe I can't blame the lighter too much.
> Unfortunately I wasn't able to put my new knowledge to the test for Independence Day, as it was too windy for the soft flame when I was smoking.


I keep several bics out on the patio deck just so I don't have to use up all the butane for my lighters. Some of my bics have a flame that is about 2 inches high and there is enough flame there even with slight windage. As you said...it's about patience in the lighting process. Start it in the garage if you dont want to deal with the wind...I can't go back to the way I use to light anymore...my cigars taste so much better without torching/burning the tobacco and making it too hot.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I keep several bics out on the patio deck just so I don't have to use up all the butane for my lighters. Some of my bics have a flame that is about 2 inches high and there is enough flame there even with slight windage. As you said...it's about patience in the lighting process. Start it in the garage if you dont want to deal with the wind...I can't go back to the way I use to light anymore...my cigars taste so much better without torching/burning the tobacco and making it too hot.


You may have already said this, but do you exclusively use soft flame lighters or do you sometimes use torches?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jakecartier3 said:


> You may have already said this, but do you exclusively use soft flame lighters or do you sometimes use torches?


I try to make it a point to use soft flame all the time but know that wind does hamper it. When I smoke yard gars who cares how they are lit so I torch em down like a bad habit and smoke em. If it's a cigar that I paid good money for then I'm certainly going to give it the best chance to smoke well so I use a soft flame and find a place to start it. Speaking to someone who owns more than 20 lighters I probably have 13 torches and 7 softies and then I have the BS lighters that aren't supposed to work past the first fueling,,,but they hang on like a bad penny. I will and can use a torch but light it like I suggested as a soft flame...never let the fire touch the end of the cigar and while it takes time to do this it takes 3 to 4 minutes of your butane and as well know esp. if you have multiple flames on those torches you can blow thru a whole charge in one lighting...this is another reason to have a soft flame. As I mentioned before Bics are fine and cheap but if you really want to be snobby...use the cedar spills cuz I really love this. I can smell and taste the cedar transfer to my cigar and as we all know,,cigars are all about the taste.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I try to make it a point to use soft flame all the time but know that wind does hamper it. When I smoke yard gars who cares how they are lit so I torch em down like a bad habit and smoke em. If it's a cigar that I paid good money for then I'm certainly going to give it the best chance to smoke well so I use a soft flame and find a place to start it. Speaking to someone who owns more than 20 lighters I probably have 13 torches and 7 softies and then I have the BS lighters that aren't supposed to work past the first fueling,,,but they hang on like a bad penny. I will and can use a torch but light it like I suggested as a soft flame...never let the fire touch the end of the cigar and while it takes time to do this it takes 3 to 4 minutes of your butane and as well know esp. if you have multiple flames on those torches you can blow thru a whole charge in one lighting...this is another reason to have a soft flame. As I mentioned before Bics are fine and cheap but if you really want to be snobby...use the cedar spills cuz I really love this. I can smell and taste the cedar transfer to my cigar and as we all know,,cigars are all about the taste.


Do you notice any discernible difference between a properly lit cigar that was lit with the torch and one with a soft flame?
What soft flame lighters would you recommend for under $20 or so?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jakecartier3 said:


> Do you notice any discernible difference between a properly lit cigar that was lit with the torch and one with a soft flame?
> What soft flame lighters would you recommend for under $20 or so?


BuyLighters.com - Double Flames Slide Lighter

I bought 3 of these and have given two of them away. When they go on sale they are $4.99 each but they are still a bargain for the $7.99 they are...but I see they are not available right now but keep this link and keep checking. This lighter is a combo soft flame/torch so you get the best of both worlds.

To your question...I dont see a difference in either method as long as you light it with the heat of the flame and not the fire. Torches are notorious for burning hot and if you use the flame from the torch you are "torching" the tobacco and it will burn hot..then you transfer that heat all the way up the length of your cigar and that is where you get that hot taste which takes about 1 or 2 inches to contain itself. I'd rather start at the 1/4 inch line of the cigar and enjoy it from the start and that is what a good soft flame light will give me...and not clipping it til the end is cherry red is another positive thing about this kind of lighting...when you draw the first few puffs it wont be hot at all and in fact you will probably enjoy the taste right from the start.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I'd rather start at the 1/4 inch line of the cigar and enjoy it from the start and that is what a good soft flame light will give me...and not clipping it til the end is cherry red is another positive thing about this kind of lighting...when you draw the first few puffs it wont be hot at all and in fact you will probably enjoy the taste right from the start.


I tried this today with the RyJ Bully I picked up for the holiday, and you're absolutely right. It was a great smoke from the get go, and a completely different character from the Churchill I had the other day, which started out harsh and then smoothed out after a few puffs. I'm certain it was from taking my time and enjoy all aspects of the ritual, including the light.

Thanks for the tips Gary, I learn something new everyday here.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Not to ruin Gary's parade (as I'm a huge proponent of soft flames), Pat your difference is likely a result that it was just a different size. Lighting with cedar obviously produces a significant amount of cedar aroma (who'd a thought?) and lighting with a soft flame definitely helps to preserve some flavors, but... I have yet to experience any examples where the different lighting techniques have produced as much of a difference as the size/shape.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

You know, I thought about the size difference Charlie. The reason I chalked it up to lighting technique was two-fold. First, the strong flavor differences were, or at least seemed, to be concentrated in the very beginning of the smoke. Now, I did notice subtle differences in flavor and body throughout the cigar that I suspect was based on size. Secondly, I torched the living hell out of the churchill I smoked, due to impatience, so I suspect that would have played a factor.

Of course, I'm an admittedly rank newb to the world of true cigar enjoyment, so my theories at this point should most certainly be taken with a grain (or maybe a boulder  ) of salt!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Pat, you are onto something regarding the start of the cigar - but I find unless I light, then cut, the "blast" isn't as dramatic in difference.

I'd say it's a combination of both, I've never smoked the Bully (despite the universal belief that I hate the cigar), so I can't speak to that.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd definitely agree that it's a combination of factors contributing to the difference. I will say that I did do the light then cut procedure which also was different then typical.

It really produced a much more enjoyable smoke for me, how much of that can be chalked up to the placebo effect, I don't know. But I'm sure we can all agree that if we're enjoying our smokes that much more, then run with it, whatever the cause! That's the whole point of this hobby, am I right?


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

Great video. I had never heard of the wait to clip the end untill the cigar is lit part. I will experiment with that soon.

As for a cheap (<$20) soft flame +1 for a bic disposeable if you just want to try the different ignition type. They are not best in high wind, but they are so dependable I think of them as emergency equipment. I may be carrying a nice refillable lighter, but there is a bic in my truck, and in my pack, and there is probably one in the pocket of my jacket over there...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not to ruin Gary's parade (as I'm a huge proponent of soft flames), Pat your difference is likely a result that it was just a different size. Lighting with cedar obviously produces a significant amount of cedar aroma (who'd a thought?) and lighting with a soft flame definitely helps to preserve some flavors, but... I have yet to experience any examples where the different lighting techniques have produced as much of a difference as the size/shape.


Go 'head and bring some rain Charlie...I keep umbrellas around for that reason alone. Some of us cigar peeps have sensitized palates and some don't...it's like a hearing test where some can distinguish the higher sounds and others don't. For instance...using the technique on a much smaller RG cigar isn't going to change the flavor of it because it doesn't take much flame to get it going and the transfer of smoke up the length of the cigar is going to happen faster...so I don't notice a change of flavors and if I smoke a petit I just torch it and forget the soft flame. The bigger the RG for me anway means a soft flame and since I smoke a ton of churchills and double coronas a soft flame is what I choose. Everybody has different tastes,,techniques,,etc. but for me anyway I will commit to using a soft flame and then cut after.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> BuyLighters.com - Double Flames Slide Lighter
> 
> I bought 3 of these and have given two of them away. When they go on sale they are $4.99 each but they are still a bargain for the $7.99 they are...but I see they are not available right now but keep this link and keep checking. This lighter is a combo soft flame/torch so you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> To your question...I dont see a difference in either method as long as you light it with the heat of the flame and not the fire. Torches are notorious for burning hot and if you use the flame from the torch you are "torching" the tobacco and it will burn hot..then you transfer that heat all the way up the length of your cigar and that is where you get that hot taste which takes about 1 or 2 inches to contain itself. I'd rather start at the 1/4 inch line of the cigar and enjoy it from the start and that is what a good soft flame light will give me...and not clipping it til the end is cherry red is another positive thing about this kind of lighting...when you draw the first few puffs it wont be hot at all and in fact you will probably enjoy the taste right from the start.


Thanks for this link, I just bought one they have the gunmetal in stock.

Anytime I have tried a bic in the past, I always end up burning my fingers, because it gets too hot, because I am patiently waiting for the cigar to start, This lighter looks to be a lot safer to use


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't disagree more. I never use only a torch to light a cigar. When I smoke I evenly toast the foot with a torch then whip out my bic and finish the job. Works like a charm.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

denarok said:


> Thanks for this link, I just bought one they have the gunmetal in stock.
> 
> Anytime I have tried a bic in the past, I always end up burning my fingers, because it gets too hot, because I am patiently waiting for the cigar to start, This lighter looks to be a lot safer to use


I kept the gunmetal one too...love how it looks better than the silver. Hope you enjoy it as it is the best of both worlds.



Suzza said:


> I can't disagree more. I never use only a torch to light a cigar. When I smoke I evenly toast the foot with a torch then whip out my bic and finish the job. Works like a charm.


Great idea there Chris as it's very easy to drain your torch lighter on just one cigar...I keep a ton of bics around the place and on my patio where I smoke so we all have our rituals.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I kept the gunmetal one too...love how it looks better than the silver. Hope you enjoy it as it is the best of both worlds.


Thanks Gary!

I like having both worlds, plus it looks like it has a large tank which is nice so do not have to refill so many times. My ronson jetlite I had to refill very fast


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Most,90% of what I smoke are 50 ring gauge!I'll use stick matches,unless i'm in the wind.
Scrap


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> we all have our rituals.


I think that's the proverbial nail on the head.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I really, really like Scrap's avatar.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

1029henry said:


> I really, really like Scrap's avatar.


I think that's one thing many of us will agree on :lalala:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I guess that I need to look into grabbing a soft flame torch to try it out.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

There isn't definitive way to light your stogies, it's what ever you like. I have a few different lighters with different flames because I subscribe to the the belief that if the only tool in your tool box is a hammer, then after awhile everything starts looking like a nail.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BTcigars said:


> There isn't definitive way to light your stogies, it's what ever you like. I have a few different lighters with different flames because I subscribe to the the belief that if the only tool in your tool box is a hammer, then after awhile everything starts looking like a nail.


You got that right...people will light a cigar with a welder or a flare and it you like the taste of that who is to say? For me, if I pay a goodly amount of money for a cigar I'd like to get as much taste out of it as possible but that's just me...I prefer quality over the ordinary and sometimes to get quality you have to jump thru the hoops. You can't spend a dollar on a cigar and hope that it tastes like a $20 one.

At the end of day everybody has their own tastes,,ways of doing things. We do like to PIF to others who might benefit from things we have learned though...I have learned that what I have done or liked in the past is not set in stone and we shouldn't close our minds to others ideas...try them out and if it still doesn't meet with our standard go back to our own. Hell, had I not read half the stuff on here I'd still be storing my cigars in the attic inside a burlap bag under grandmas old mattress.:drum:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

:nod: I have used both without any problems. I have a Blazer little buddy I use but it acts up a lot. Next I resort to my Zippo.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You got that right...people will light a cigar with a welder or a flare and it you like the taste of that who is to say? For me, if I pay a goodly amount of money for a cigar I'd like to get as much taste out of it as possible but that's just me...I prefer quality over the ordinary and sometimes to get quality you have to jump thru the hoops. You can't spend a dollar on a cigar and hope that it tastes like a $20 one.
> 
> At the end of day everybody has their own tastes,,ways of doing things. We do like to PIF to others who might benefit from things we have learned though...I have learned that what I have done or liked in the past is not set in stone and we shouldn't close our minds to others ideas...try them out and if it still doesn't meet with our standard go back to our own. Hell, had I not read half the stuff on here I'd still be storing my cigars in the attic inside a burlap bag under grandmas old mattress.:drum:


Gary, quick question: Why is grandma in the attic?


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

To all of you FOG's thanks for chiming in! You all have given me a "new appreciation" for the Xikar Havana Series lighter that I received as a
christmas gift!:rockon:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

whodeeni said:


> To all of you FOG's thanks for chiming in! You all have given me a "new appreciation" for the Xikar Havana Series lighter that I received as a
> christmas gift!:rockon:


I have the Exodus (pretty much the same as yours) and im convinced its the best cigar lighter ive ever tried. Enjoy your lighter, my friend!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

You should be able to light and enjoy a cigar using almost anything to fire the bitch up. Next subject...........


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

DJeep and 1/4 turns light up 60 gauge cigars for me with ease. There is no need to use a torch at all except for preference. Get a good soft flame that makes a real good flame and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BTcigars said:


> Gary, quick question: Why is grandma in the attic?


She said she likes it up there and since she pays the house payments who are we to argue? If she finds out she's paying my CBID bill she'll really be pissed.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Cigary said:


> She said she likes it up there and since she pays the house payments who are we to argue? If she finds out she's paying my CBID bill she'll really be pissed.


Well if she wonders about why the payments keep going up, tell her it's just the economy and then send me a stick of two for giving you such a good excuse


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I kept the gunmetal one too...love how it looks better than the silver. Hope you enjoy it as it is the best of both worlds.


I got my lighter today perfect timing. What a superb lighter for the price!

But i must suck at lighting with the soft flame because I tried for at least 5 minutes and no matter what I did could not get it lit, cigar was not even a big ring guage.

So then I decded to use the torch portion and in about 20 seconds I had it lit after that.

Any tips for using a soft flame? I was trying not to put the flame part anywhere near the cigar, but it just did not seem to get it going


----------



## Khafre (Jun 16, 2010)

I rarely use a torch, only when someone I'm with has one, other then that I always use a soft flame, and never have issues.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

denarok said:


> I got my lighter today perfect timing. What a superb lighter for the price!
> 
> But i must suck at lighting with the soft flame because I tried for at least 5 minutes and no matter what I did could not get it lit, cigar was not even a big ring guage.
> 
> ...


Because the soft flame is not as hot as the torch, you have to get the cigar really, really close to the flame but without actually touching the flame to the cigar. At that point, you should be able to start to light your cigar but it's going to take a little bit longer so patience is the name of the game. If you tried for 5 min, then I sure that wont be a problem for you.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BTcigars said:


> Because the soft flame is not as hot as the torch, you have to get the cigar really, really close to the flame but without actually touching the flame to the cigar. At that point, you should be able to start to light your cigar but it's going to take a little bit longer so patience is the name of the game. If you tried for 5 min, then I sure that wont be a problem for you.


When I use a soft flame I put the flame right under the center part of the foot without it actually touching it...the heat from the flame will start "cooking" the foot within 30 seconds and once you see the blue flame... start turning your cigar slowly and the blue flame will stay constant as you light your cigar. After you see the edging of the foot lit start blowing on the end of the cigar and you'll see the orange glow...if there isn't enough orange glow on the foot start lighting the foot in the same way you did before and it will light again only quicker. Once you have the foot glowing you're ready to smoke. It takes me only 3 minutes to accomplish this. Most will just "play" with the lighter and wave it back and forth and around and that is why it takes longer. The secret is to key in with the blue flame and keep it constant.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Because the soft flame is not as hot as the torch, you have to get the cigar really, really close to the flame but without actually touching the flame to the cigar. At that point, you should be able to start to light your cigar but it's going to take a little bit longer so patience is the name of the game. If you tried for 5 min, then I sure that wont be a problem for you.





Cigary said:


> When I use a soft flame I put the flame right under the center part of the foot without it actually touching it...the heat from the flame will start "cooking" the foot within 30 seconds and once you see the blue flame... start turning your cigar slowly and the blue flame will stay constant as you light your cigar. After you see the edging of the foot lit start blowing on the end of the cigar and you'll see the orange glow...if there isn't enough orange glow on the foot start lighting the foot in the same way you did before and it will light again only quicker. Once you have the foot glowing you're ready to smoke. It takes me only 3 minutes to accomplish this. Most will just "play" with the lighter and wave it back and forth and around and that is why it takes longer. The secret is to key in with the blue flame and keep it constant.


Thanks! I will try this on my next cigar, more then likely tomorrow =)


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

denarok said:


> Thanks! I will try this on my next cigar, more then likely tomorrow =)


Let us know how it goes, Mikey!


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Let us know how it goes, Mikey!


Well my lighter does not work anymore after using it for one cigar.

I am not sure if they barely put any butane in it or what so I tried to refill it and it comes on for a few seconds and then stops

No matter what I try nothing is working


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

denarok said:


> Well my lighter does not work anymore after using it for one cigar.
> 
> I am not sure if they barely put any butane in it or what so I tried to refill it and it comes on for a few seconds and then stops
> 
> No matter what I try nothing is working


Always Always....use good butane and not that cheap crap they sell...there are impurities that will clog your lighter and using 5x Butane fuel like Vector or Lava will give your lighter a better chance to stay useful. I have lighters that cost from $3 ( Ronson ) to Duponts and each one works like brand new because of the fuel I put in there. From time to time I will have to work on them but it's primarily to clean them out or to attach a line that has worked it's way loose. DO NOT OVERCHARGE YOUR LIGHTER AS WELL. Here are some tips for charging:

*Refilling your torch lighter:

Step1. *Drain all existing fuel from the lighter using a pen, small screwdriver, or some other small pointed object by depressing the fuel refilling nozzle.

*Step 2.* Turn the flame adjustment screw all the way clockwise to shut off all fuel flow.

*Step 3. *With the fuel nozzle on your lighter pointing up, press the can of fuel into the lighter with the fuel can nozzle pointing down. Be patient, a lighter does not become refilled in 2 seconds. DO NOT pump the the fuel can into the lighter. On some of the 
less expensive lighters, this could cause the tank to rupture.

*Step 4.* After refilling, let the lighter rest until it reaches room temperature. The fuel is cold when refilling and will expand as it reaches normal temperatures.

*Step 5.* Turn the flame adjustment screw ½ turn counter clockwise and try to light the lighter. Keep turning the screw in ¼ turn increments until the lighter lights. Make minor adjustments as necessary.

Sometimes when the lighter will not ignite, blow sharply into the 
flame mechanism. This will sometimes remove small particles of 
dust and dirt which will render your lighter useless. Cans of air 
can be purchased at Office Supply stores.

For faster refilling. Place your lighter in the freezer for a few minutes. A cold lighter will actually suck the fuel from the can and will refill faster.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Harder the better...6,000 degrees,baby!










hehehe.. actually,I was impressed by how well this cigar lit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Breakaway500 said:


> Harder the better...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL...that is hardcore!!!


----------



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Harder the better...6,000 degrees,baby!
> 
> hehehe.. actually,I was impressed by how well this cigar lit.


Is there an after-shot?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

[

I bought 3 of these and have given two of them away. When they go on sale they are $4.99 each but they are still a bargain for the $7.99 they are...but I see they are not available right now but keep this link and keep checking. This lighter is a combo soft flame/torch so you get the best of both worlds.

To your question...I dont see a difference in either method as long as you light it with the heat of the flame and not the fire. Torches are notorious for burning hot and if you use the flame from the torch you are "torching" the tobacco and it will burn hot..then you transfer that heat all the way up the length of your cigar and that is where you get that hot taste which takes about 1 or 2 inches to contain itself. I'd rather start at the 1/4 inch line of the cigar and enjoy it from the start and that is what a good soft flame light will give me...and not clipping it til the end is cherry red is another positive thing about this kind of lighting...when you draw the first few puffs it wont be hot at all and in fact you will probably enjoy the taste right from the start.[/QUOTE]
I bought one of these. Hey @ 7.99 w/ no shipping charge....what the hell. It's broke after 2 lights. All I can say is you get what you pay for. Hopefully others out there have had a better experience with these lighters.:mad2:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

quincy627 said:


> Hey @ 7.99 w/ no shipping charge....what the hell. It's broke after 2 lights. All I can say is you get what you pay for. Hopefully others out there have had a better experience with these lighters.:mad2:


I bought two of the double slide lighters last winter and both of them quit within a week. This is a reason why I refuse to sell these even though I can get them for nearly nothing. I've taken them apart and I know exactly why mine quit working, theres a small pin in the ignition switch that stops sliding over where it needs to, thus it no longer ignites. Same ignition problem on both lighters.

I'm a huge fan of the soft flame. I can personally tell a difference just from a temperature aspect, with a torch slowly lighting a cigar, and a soft flame slowly lighting a cigar, the torched cigar is noticeably hotter. And I no longer get the nasty burnt soggy ashtray taste on the first puff using a soft lighter.

And I'm known by my smoking peers to take the longest lighting a cigar. I don't care if its a cheapie or not I want to enjoy the cigar, not just smoke it.

The only time I use a torch is outside mowing the lawn, otherwise If I'm smoking outside I go in the garage and light up with a soft flame. But most of the time I'm in the lounge so I'm good.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I think some of the people who use torch lighters might not realize that using a soft flame is more like coaxing the fire towards the cigar than it is lighting the cigar. I've found you have to slowly bring the flame in, draw, and take it easy. I think the taste is better with a soft flame.

I still keep a torch for touch ups, though. I can't stand an uneven burn.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Lighting is part of the smoking experience. If you enjoy slowly lighting your cigar then do it! I prefer to just get the darn thing lit, however I do use a match indoors and a torch outside. Can't say that I noticed a difference, just like to play with matches!


----------



## MDubbinIt (Jul 13, 2010)

Might I recommend the combination of both? In my experience, holding the cigar vertically while torching the head equally around will make for a glorious burn after lighting/rotating with the soft flame to top it off. If you haven't done so, give it a shot. You won't regret it. :amen:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

denarok said:


> Thanks for this link, I just bought one they have the gunmetal in stock.
> 
> Anytime I have tried a bic in the past, I always end up burning my fingers, because it gets too hot, because I am patiently waiting for the cigar to start, This lighter looks to be a lot safer to use


I always have the same problem with Bics. I'd recommend the Djeep. It's got a much larger button so your thumb stays well away from the flame (and heated metal). Also they have a much larger fuel tank, and a nice adjustable flame that seems to be broader than a Bic.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> A Bic is not a proper cigar lighter, but it's not because of the flame, it's the gas. Proper cigar lighters like a IM Corona Double Corona feature a thick soft flame that comes from butane and ignited via flint. A Bic has a tiny flame and uses lighter fluid which tastes like crap.
> 
> /rant


Pardon me if I'm wrong, but last time I checked, Bics run on butane and are ignited by a flint. :hmm:


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

chu2 said:


> Pardon me if I'm wrong, but last time I checked, Bics run on butane and are ignited by a flint. :hmm:


 I concur.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is my go to lighter at home - which is where I smoke 90% of time - it's a little large to carry around.

Master MT-51 | Butane Torches & Lighters

Mark


----------

